# Should Illegal Immigrants Be Allowed to Vote?



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

For yet another example of what is wrong with America today, watch the responses to the seemingly simple question, "Should illegal immigrants be allowed to vote?" Although none of the responses actually surprised me, it infuriates me each and every time. It's disgusting that we live in an America in which people can be proud of breaking the law, and do so openly. 

*Watch the video here:* http://mrctv.org/videos/should-illegal-immigrants-be-allowed-vote-america

"Should Illegal Immigrants Be Allowed to Vote?"
Seriously? Why would I even ask such a stupid question?
Well, because there are a lot of really stupid people out there and MRCTV found a whole bunch of them outside of the Supreme Court, protesting Arizona's immigration law.
Get ready to laugh at some idiots!

*****


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I wish I did not watch that.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Maybe they should start sending ballots all over the world so everyone can vote in the US elections. And we wonder why the country has so many issues...Unreal


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

They should not be allowed to be in this country PERIOD.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Such a collection of stupid cows and a-holes. I was hoping to see an out of control semi, but no joy.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I couldn't take if after, the dope who mentioned that his family has been here 'undocumented, not illegal' for 23 years...


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

CJIS said:


> I wish I did not watch that.


I'm not going to.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Somebody needs to just toss a grenade into one of these rallies... That will stop their little pissing party with the quickness. 

They don't deserve the same rights as us. Simple as that. I know I'm saying what everyone is thinking... Get them the fuck OUT.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> I'm not going to.


Good move it would just ruin your day if you did.


----------

